# Stall Trap



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone have a used stall trap that your not using anymore and would be willing to part with? PM me what you have and the price. I'm just starting out and unless my lotto numbers come up tonight, I'm going to be starting out with a manual clock. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Since no one has a used stall trap for sale, where would you recommend buying a new one from?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-traps.html


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 2 aluminum stall traps I will sale.. One has 3 traps and the other has 6 traps. They are used but if you like I'll take a few pics. I see Siegel's sells the 3 stall for $57 and the 6 stall for $113..Make me an offer what you think is fair.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought that three stall from siegels, they are made to last, I'd take up Jax on his offer.


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

PM sent JaxRacingLofts


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Stall Traps*





































Here are a few pics 3 stall and the 6 stall traps..I took the pics on the landing board for the white backround...as you can see they are used but they work fine.


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I deffinitely want one or both. PM me a price for each


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i made mine. it nice.

Trap


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I made some bobs from some coat hangers and some wine corks. Hardest part was drilling the corks so everything lined up nicely and so they would "swing" smoothly. 

You could probably do something similar with some hangers and some wood (spools, dowels, 1/4 inch trim, etc.) and a little glue.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I made some bobs from some coat hangers and some wine corks. Hardest part was drilling the corks so everything lined up nicely and so they would "swing" smoothly.
> 
> You could probably do something similar with some hangers and some wood (spools, dowels, 1/4 inch trim, etc.) and a little glue.


 The bobs arent all that expensive to buy if you wanted to make you own frame it would be very easy to do , if it wasnt for shipping expenses going up all the time it would be even better but think of it this way you only need to buy them once .


----------

